

Bing Accused of Censoring Simplified Chinese Language Searches - anderzole
http://mashable.com/2009/11/21/bing-chinese-queries/

======
quant18
Well, Kristof couldn't be bothered to give us a screenshot either this time
nor back in June when he first brought up the issue:
[http://kristof.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/24/microsoft-and-
ch...](http://kristof.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/24/microsoft-and-chinese-
censorship/)

Either MS changed it since then, or Kristof is plain old wrong.

For what it's worth, here's some queries in simplified Chinese. At least in my
results I can see a number of websites that are blocked in the mainland:

"Dalai Lama" (his official website is the second result):
[http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E8%BE%BE%E8%B5%96%E5%96%87%E5%...](http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E8%BE%BE%E8%B5%96%E5%96%87%E5%98%9B&go=&form=QBRE3)

"Rebiya" (i.e. Rebiya Kadeer; there's an Epoch Times article around #7):
[http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E7%83%AD%E6%AF%94%E4%BA%9A&...](http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E7%83%AD%E6%AF%94%E4%BA%9A&go=&form=QBRE&filt=all)

"East Turkistan" (Wikipedia at #1; the website of an Inner Mongolian
separatist movement is #6)
[http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E4%B8%9C%E5%9C%9F%E8%80%B3%E5%...](http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E4%B8%9C%E5%9C%9F%E8%80%B3%E5%85%B6%E6%96%AF%E5%9D%A6&go=&form=QBLH&filt=all)

